# 30 dead, five critically injured in DR Congo massacre



## jchima (Dec 10, 2014)

An overnight attack by suspected Ugandan rebels in the area of Beni in the eastern Democratic Republic of Congo has left at least 30 people dead, authorities have said.



The attack, which left five more people in a critical condition, took place overnight into Sunday in the village of Oicha in North Kivu province.
More than 200 people have been killed in Beni and the surrounding area in a series of massacres that have been blamed on the Allied Democratic Forces and National Army for the Liberation of Uganda (ADF-NALU).
Source: 30 dead five critically injured in DR Congo massacre - eReporter


----------



## waltky (Oct 20, 2015)

President wants to extend his rule...

*Protests in Congo Against Extending President's Rule*
_October 20, 2015 - Security forces opened fire in the Republic of Congo Tuesday as they clashed with protesters who oppose a bid by President Denis Sassou N'guesso to extend his rule._


> The French news agency reports that at least six people were hospitalized with gunshot wounds after confrontations in the capital, Brazzaville.  On Sunday, Congo will vote on proposed constitutional reforms that would abolish a two-term limit for presidents and an age limit of 70 for presidential candidates.  Tsomambet Anaclet, a spokesman for opponents of the referendum, told VOA  that Tuesday's clashes began when police dispersed demonstrators as they tried to assemble.  Witnesses say police fired tear gas in addition to live rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 14, 2016)

No. Korea sendin' arms to Congo...

*North Korea sent arms and military trainers to Congo, U.N. report says*
_May 13, 2016 - North Korea-made firearms were used during peacekeeping operations, according to the report._


> North Korea sent firearms and 30 military instructors to the Democratic Republic of the Congo, according to a U.N. report.  The United Nations Security Council Sanctions Committee Concerning Democratic Republic of Congo told the media those were some of the findings from a panel of experts, Kyodo News reported.
> 
> Experts said the Congolese troops were supplied with North Korean-made pistols and other weapons, and that the Congolese soldiers carried the firearms with them during U.N. peacekeeping operations.  Pyongyang also supplied the central African country's armed forces with personnel, the Sankei Shimbun reported Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 27, 2017)

40 police officers beheaded in the Congo...




*DR Congo unrest: Why are police in Kasai being decapitated?*
_Mon, 27 Mar 2017 - Up to 400 people have reportedly been killed in the central DR Congo province of Kasai - what is going on?_


> Militia fighters in the Democratic Republic of Congo have decapitated about 40 police officers in an ambush in the central province of Kasai, local officials say.  The attack on a police convoy last Friday is thought to be one of the deadliest single episodes of violence in Kasai since unrest broke out in August 2016.  Reports say up to 400 people have been killed in total.  Six policemen who spoke the local Tshiluba language were freed in Friday's incident, but the rest were killed, Kasai Assembly President Francois Kalamba said.  The Kamwina Nsapu group was believed to be behind the attack. It has been fighting DR Congo forces since its leader was killed by the security forces last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

